# Scrapper Part list draft #1



## Noxx (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello guys !
Here is the document made by TAD1354. All comments and suggestions are welcomed(sp?). 

Here you can download it: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/ScraperPartList.doc

Thanks to him :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

:!: Caution :!: 

16.2 MB. It may take a sec to load.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

Interesting book.



> 2.5.3) All disks contain platinum
> Information storage requirements continue to expand at rapid rates, fuelled by the growing use of computers for video and audio applications. Today, all hard disks contain platinum in their magnetic layers, compared with around 50 per cent in 1997. The proportion of platinum in the magnetic alloy has been increasing steadily over time, from less than 10 per cent five years ago to over 35 per cent, on average, today


----------



## Lou (Dec 24, 2007)

Taken straight from Johnson Matthey I think. I don't know how true it is based off of Steve's work. Boy I wish it were true, 35% Pt by weight, hell yeah!


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 24, 2007)

All,

I realize that TAD has just begun on this draft document so I'm not going to be overly critical at this stage. 

I see several sections in the electronics components areas that have information and at least one photo that is not completely accurate.

It's an excellent start as an identification of components guide, but needs a lot of work from the yield data perspective.

The information in the hard drive section concerning Platinum's use in platter coatings should be taken in context. Platinum's use in drive platter coatings may in fact be on the rise, but Platinum, when present, is still a miniscule portion of the platter coating even in today's highest density consumer drives. 

I would like to caution readers to be leary of any figures that quote percentages as opposed to actual quantity values in micrograms or less.

I have yet to see any conclusive evidence from anyone that these platter coatings contain more than a few micrograms of Platinum each at best.

I have personally proven that not all the silver platters contain even traces of Platinum. Only with individual testing of the platters can you determine if Platinum is present.

It is currently my personal belief that even the platters that actually do contain Platinum, contain so little that it is nearly immeasurable by ordinary hobbyists equipment. From my tests so far, I estimate the platter *coatings* are 99%+ Cobalt and other base metals.

I have been hoping that someone who has accurate Platinum yield data 
correlated with hard drive model numbers will come forward with this information.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

I noticed i seen a heading for keyboards that was blank.
Don't the film under the keys hold silver traces ?

I think Steve did a thread on this.


----------



## Lou (Dec 24, 2007)

You know, I'm kind of getting really curious about this whole platinum platter thing. I think I have a test that would be pretty good for spotting any platinum.


Steve, do you have a large array of many different makes and models? All the hard drives I have are of the same type, as it was purchased in a bulk company order. If I pay for shipping, think you could spare a 2cmX2cm square of each of your brands?

If the platinum is on the surface, I can do some x-ray tests that will tell me how much Pt, and what else is in the sample. It's called EDXS.

Time is really a factor, but I could probably look at a couple brands and sizes and see definitively which has Pt and how much of it. 

Lou


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 24, 2007)

Lou,

Very good idea. There's nothing like having access to superior equipment!

I'll work on sending you a cross section of platters from various makes and models of hard drives. I'll keep a list of which samples come from which model of drive.

Very Cool Lou, 8) 
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello to All:

First I want to thank Noxx for his assistance in getting this document on the forum.

Thanks Buddy!!

Next I would like to thank all of you who have taken the time to look at it.

Now I want you to know that this is a 1st draft that is intended to accomplish one thing and that is for all of you to get an idea of the format and what I’m attempting to accomplish. 

Please don’t take anything especially the Platinum disk section for concrete information that was a direct copy of an article I found that is for reference only.

When I purposed this idea I asked for volunteers to help in the detail and information section since I’m fairly new at this PM stuff and much of it will be based on what I’ve found on the forum.

At this point all I want is your feedback on the overall concept and the format. Then I would like to have several of you pitch in and lend a hand in creating the detail information such as yield data. Also if you could supply any unique items (pictures and info) that I could add to the document it would be helpful.

Please remember this is work in progress and I didn’t want to put the whole thing together to find out it wouldn’t be useful or that I needed to completely rework it.

That’s why I chose to take it just to this point and let you all review it.

So if you could do that for me and I will then take on the majority of the labor to put it together and maintain it.

Thanks everyone!

Tommy D.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 25, 2007)

Tommy,

I hope I didn't offend you with any of my comments. My main concern was that a member may see your rough draft and base a purchase or equipment dispopsal decision on the information therein. 

I'm very familiar with the platter article you put in your document. I just wanted to caution the members to take that article's content in perspective. You should add a list of references at the end of the document to include externally referenced information such as this article. It is common in literature to use superscripted or subscripted numbers to cite referenced documents.

I like the outline format of the document. I feel web based version may be the best final format, which is easy enough to get to from your MSWord document.

One of the biggest challenges in designing a document of this type is the requirement that the document change with the growing information in the forum. An adaptive document that evolves with the changing data on the forum. That's why in my rough draft of the Guide to the Forum I used web base queries to pull live data from the forum database as the results seen when any given hyperlink is clicked. 

By designing a dynamic document, you will have provided the members with a constantly up to date reference to the information in the forum posts. 

Of course this type of document requires insight into the information that members frequently seek when browsing the forum. For this reason it may be a good idea to start by asking the members as a group what they search for most often when browsing the forum. From this information you can better design a set of queries that will pull the most common types of information to your document with a single click.

I'll be glad to assist with any aspect of the document that I can provide assistance with. Hopefully any members who read this thread will speak up and tell us what it is they look for and how they go about finding that information when they log on to the forum.

Merry Christmas,

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 25, 2007)

Steve is exactly right. Even though i didn't understand all of it ? lol

When i first started compiling information in the Quote forum handbook it was for a couple of purposes. 1. To gather some of the earlier post so they would not become buried in this never ending cycle we have started. A time capsule so to speak. 

2. to provide information that would be helpful and easily accessible. 3. To help stimulate some of the other members to take the initiative to grab the reins and take charge and do some of the same type of processes or format.

I was eventually going to make it an A-Z refining handbook with most likely 3 volumes. The first hand book was a hurried project as those of you can tell.  I have been saving links and doing some updating for a new version but am still far from it. Like Steve said, it is basically always a work in progress.

I like what you are doing Tommy. It looks like your off to a good start.
Keep up the good work. :wink:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tommy,
I think it is a great work and i would like to add something to help

1)Some of chip ceramic capacitors do contain palladium, it depends on it's size and it's purpose.

2)Some relays have palladium/silver or Au/Ag/Pt (69:25:6 by mass) coatings on them. Once i've dealed with pure solid gold contacts, but that was only once and i've never seen that kind of stuff again.

3) Some potentiometers contain Pt on contacts

4)Silver plated USB wires have about 40 microinches silver coating on them.

And i recommend you to see this

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=716

It is not too much but it will help.  

Good work, it is really good idea, that you've posted nice pictures near capacitors and other stuff.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi ! 
I am new in the forum just sighned in. I am collector of spent catalysts and electronic scrap (Just started), its very intresting and more I dill with that I would like to learn more. 

There is a scrap book that I am looking for maybe you can help me. 
I do not know the name of the book but on the from cover there is a big cycle that devided to metals group. 
As I understand this book is more explaning about metals what is the uses, where it can be fineded, what can be refined. 

Do you familier with such book or some thing similar? 

I would like to expand my collecting beyond regular bords and catlaysts.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 6, 2008)

To modify the guide a bit. Some relays have gold plated contacts in the relay, I can't say which ones for sure but I've cracked a couple open in my past and found many had gold plated contacts. Just crack them near the base above the legs.

The "Yellow ones" always seem to have gold plated items in them. I have some I keep for projects I'll try to snap a picture.


----------



## allanwcoty (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone know what this is or what program it takes to open or run it?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/p.....php?id=716 Post by SapunovDmitry


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 6, 2008)

unrar.exe or winrar.


----------



## allanwcoty (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Gotrek, I'll try and locate when I find some time.

I also tried to download the lead article 
http://www.goldrefiningforum.c.....rtList.doc by TAD1354

but have had some problems. I'm running Windows XP with a dial up. Don't know if that's the problem? Is there a way to get these documents by e-mail or will that help? Have a great day. allan


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 6, 2008)

It's 16 mb via dialup it will take you a few hours.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2008)

one improvement I would suggest would be to chop it into chapters so you can download each instead of 16mb at one time. Not really a problem for me I have dsl but still takes a while, wish I still had cable.

Jim


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 7, 2008)

james122964 said:


> one improvement I would suggest would be to chop it into chapters so you can download each instead of 16mb at one time. Not really a problem for me I have dsl but still takes a while, wish I still had cable.
> 
> Jim



If the end final product is a zip file it should be quite small and Won't need to be divided.


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great job guys. This answers a thousand questions. I am preparing an Ebay scrap auction with the proceeds going to the Forum.

Good work!


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone other ideas how to improve this document. Maybe it is time to summ all the info we know in GoldRefiningForumHandbook volume 2 ? :wink:


----------



## donald236 (Mar 11, 2008)

i think if you go to http://www.shell.windows.com it will find the right program or file to open it . please dont quote me on this because i could be wrong.
donald


----------



## donald236 (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm sorry about that i'm wrong i'll keep serching and let you know


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.rarlab.com/


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2008)

hello all,

thanks, bro..  this my first time in forum... and im interested about gold refining....


----------



## donald236 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi jhong and welcome to the forum


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah!! im starting using AR solution but very very fuming!
my friend advice me to used the traditional like all the scrap burn and make a dusty and add crucible then add mercury!!!? but im concern my health ! the smell of nitric and chl. . the dark fume.... so i go sightseing in beach i found hot bikini babes!!! hehehehe.......... and a gold of ring!... i found. ..


----------



## donald236 (Apr 5, 2008)

hey jhong
just a thouhgt but if you don't have a fumehood if i were you i would use the cell or ap methods until you get a fumehood . because the fumes could be very harmfull to your health as well as your neighbors. 
donald


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2008)

hello, donald., thanks for the advice!!! may be i will try the cell..
but im keep searching instant solution!!! a cheaper maybe! as for now i focus my job in cellphone and computer repair, and my little business.
 jhong


----------



## draftinu (Apr 6, 2008)

Superman, Check this info, might be helpful!!!!!!!!


----------

